# My MAC Collection (Pic heavy)



## retail_therapy (Aug 25, 2008)

My growing rapidly MAC collection. I also use a lot of other brands, such as Shu Uemura, Dior, NARS, Urban Decay, Bare Essencentuals etc, but I always go to MAC cos they come out with new stuff like all the time.

But I don't use any MAC mascara, or false lashes.  I also have 5 or 6 bottles of their nail polishes, which are not pictured here.

If you want further information on the names and colors, just leave a comment!  Enjoy!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 25, 2008)

great collection! Is that cracked ES humid? ;_;


----------



## retail_therapy (Aug 25, 2008)

Yea!!!!  The Humid was already cracked when I bought it home, dang! I didnt check properly before buying.  Now I am a lot more careful.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 25, 2008)

great collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Aug 26, 2008)

very nice collection


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I especially love all your powders and blushes


----------



## nunu (Aug 26, 2008)

wonderfull collection!


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice collection! It's very balanced.


----------



## nico (Aug 29, 2008)

Nice collection! What's the pigment on top of the right?


----------



## User93 (Aug 29, 2008)

great collection! can you please name the lippies? Im looking for a dupe of ahoy, there!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Aug 30, 2008)

nice collection! shame about humid


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice collection!


----------



## RedR0se (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice start!


----------



## damagedmassacre (May 19, 2014)

Love it  





retail_therapy said:


> My growing rapidly MAC collection. I also use a lot of other brands, such as Shu Uemura, Dior, NARS, Urban Decay, Bare Essencentuals etc, but I always go to MAC cos they come out with new stuff like all the time.   But I don't use any MAC mascara, or false lashes. I also have 5 or 6 bottles of their nail polishes, which are not pictured here.   If you want further information on the names and colors, just leave a comment! Enjoy!


----------

